# TL Reviews, what was yours like?



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 30, 2022)

I didn't get the raise/rating I wanted after working so ridiculously hard all year. That sucked. But aside from that, it was remarkably good. It was a real conversation that lasted well over an hour, and was free of unnecessary jargon and evasive corporate language. We actually talked about my leadership and my team clearly and with examples and analysis of choices I made that had measurable effects, both good and bad. Compared to last year with my former boss, which lasted 5 minutes and was very buzzwordy. I was very impressed, though disappointed.

How's about you's?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 31, 2022)

REVIEWS
					

Yes, it’s THAT time of year again.  TL wrote self reviews and had a meeting a month ago about tm calibration.  Not a word since.  Anyone been told procedure/dates for this year ?  Each year the whole process seems more streamlined.  Does anyone know if there Is much required in the way of...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 31, 2022)

6% + full bonus


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 31, 2022)

Much shorter "opportunities" convo which was nice. I got the 6% raise though, which is the roundabout way of DEO this year. Strengths/wins part was much better than I expected.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 31, 2022)

Spot is making the percentage higher to keep staff.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot is making the percentage higher to keep staff.


I dont remember the tls percent ever changing?  Thought it was just tm last year.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 31, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I dont remember the tls percent ever changing?  Thought it was just tm last year.


Last year I got 3%, just cause, both the ETL and the golden boy TL who got 6% are no longer with Target…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 31, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I dont remember the tls percent ever changing?  Thought it was just tm last year.


Politics are involved


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Politics are involved


WHAT?!?!?!?


----------



## Cmoney1996 (Mar 31, 2022)

It was short and sweet not much of a raise and a prorated bonus because I joined the company early in fall just before the cut off to be eligible for a raise and bonus so I’m happy with what I got but my review was very positive


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?


My current mgt has favorites.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My current mgt has favorited


Sorry...  I was being sarcastic and forgot to change fonts


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 1, 2022)

I got 6%, $1500 bonus and it pushed me over $32 an hour!


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 1, 2022)

3.5%, full bonus but only pushed me to $20.65, I feel like I'm being robbed a bit considering the amount of work I do. Ah well.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 1, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> 3.5%, full bonus but only pushed me to $20.65, I feel like I'm being robbed a bit considering the amount of work I do. Ah well.


Same feeling here about the robbery. 

My initial appreciation for getting such a thorough, high quality review is fading into some anger and disappointment over the joke of a raise I got compared to the quality and quantity of work I did. Raised all service metrics significantly through a remodel, payroll cuts, and supply chain crisis. All for nothing, wallet-arily speaking.


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 1, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I got 6%, $1500 bonus and it pushed me over $32 an hour!


Nice- I think you are really close to capping though. I think TL cap is $32.50? Maybe even vary by area?  But I could be wrong.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 1, 2022)

targetuser said:


> Nice- I think you are really close to capping though. I think TL cap is $32.50? Maybe even vary by area?  But I could be wrong.


I think it's $36-$38....


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 1, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I think it's $36-$38....



If you get towards the top of the range,  be careful.  You'll show up on someone's list and will be a target to be performed out.

That was my experience.


----------



## BackupTL (Apr 1, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> If you get towards the top of the range,  be careful.  You'll show up on someone's list and will be a target to be performed out.
> 
> That was my experience.


This is completely ASANTS. My store has 3 TLs that are maxed paygrade wise and they've been with the company longer than my store has existed.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 1, 2022)

For TMs we had artificial limits on DEOs. Anybody know what the equivalent is for TLs? Like ~25% can get a good raise or is this not a thing? I assume it's a thing.


----------



## BackupTL (Apr 3, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> For TMs we had artificial limits on DEOs. Anybody know what the equivalent is for TLs? Like ~25% can get a good raise or is this not a thing? I assume it's a thing.


For TM it's 20-60-20. So 40% get DEO or ION (unless you don't have many underperforming TMs/no documentation on performance) and 60% get the middle road. 

For TL I'm sure it's the same thing but based on the 9-box calibration; there isn't ratings this year but there is definitely still percentages that match up with those ratings. Only 3 TLs in my store got the maximum raise percentage, and we have 14 total.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2022)

Review terms:
Delivered exceptional outcomes DEO
Delivered important outcomes DIO
Improved outcomes needed ION


----------



## truckdemon (Apr 3, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> 3.5%, full bonus but only pushed me to $20.65, I feel like I'm being robbed a bit considering the amount of work I do. Ah well.


I got a 3.5% as well. I got the mid year performance bonus out of all the team leads, ran all of GM alone for three months, did three months straight of OT, all green metrics and have been non stop busting my ass. So the fact I didn't get the 6% and I got a short half assed review kinda makes me a little bitter...


----------



## Priceslasher (Apr 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot is making the percentage higher to keep staff.


Lmao!  .02 percent! Clearly spot needs the Pennie’s more than I.


----------



## Stylish Wonder (Apr 5, 2022)

External hire TL. Been with Spot since September 2020. I got 3.5% to bring me up to $22.56 plus $1500 bonus.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I think it's $36-$38....


That's actually a raise from where i am.   I make that if i do ot though


----------



## Instocks17 (Apr 5, 2022)

Top right on the nine box, 6% raise, full bonus.


----------



## FloridaStyleTL (Apr 8, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> 3.5%, full bonus but only pushed me to $20.65, I feel like I'm being robbed a bit considering the amount of work I do. Ah well.


I got the exact same…


----------

